# 2013 Ride Wild Life 158 - Size question



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

10.5 on a regular158 would be fine, and it shouldn't be too much board. How much does your buddy weigh and what style of riding is he leaning towards?


----------



## Rance P (Oct 1, 2013)

He weighs in about about 205lbs. When I look at the charts, he should be alright I think. I weigh 215lbs and ride a 160 with no issues.
In terms or riding style, just looking to cruise/charge on groomers. He's not looking to get into any park or freestyle riding at this point.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Rance P said:


> He weighs in about about 205lbs. When I look at the charts, he should be alright I think. I weigh 215lbs and ride a 160 with no issues.
> In terms or riding style, just looking to cruise/charge on groomers. He's not looking to get into any park or freestyle riding at this point.


I'm about the same size so yeah that board should be fine, plus he won't likely outgrow it as far as ability goes for a long time.


----------

